# Black Bears in Carroll Co. ????????



## Bam Bam (Jul 1, 2013)

Several years back I heard about some bears in villa rica on Hwy 101 going towards paulding co. This past weekend heard somebody posted a pic on facebook of a black bear in their yard in the Temple area! Just wondering if this might be true???


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 1, 2013)

I believe there was a confirmed siting near the college last year around Sunset hills. Also, a couple more over the years hear and there.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 1, 2013)

This time of year is when young male bears are trying to find an area to call home.  Since large males will not tolerate them in their home range, young males sometimes end up close to populated areas.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I live in haralson county, just above carroll and have never seen a bear around here in my whole 29 years of living. I've hunted and walked a bunch of woods in this area in my time and have just never had any kind of sighting of a bear. I'm always at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## billy62green (Jul 4, 2013)

*Bears in Carroll County*

Apparently bears do ramble into Carroll County every now and then. A couple years ago one was spotted around the Temple exit of the interstate and another reportedly seen or spotted a couple years ago by a trail camera north of Villa Rica off Hwy 61 around the Paulding County line. Then this latest incident last week when the one was reportedly photographed in Temple, and it was posted in facebook. It's really not that far "as the crow flies" from northern Carroll to Bartow and Floyd Counties. It always has seemed to happen this time of year so it's probably some young males who have been run out of their territory and are looking for somewhere else to set up shop.


----------



## heardcoriverrat (Jul 16, 2013)

Had a buddy that seen one in lowell bout a year or so ago and I half hearted beleived it. But last weekend me and the gfriend was out riding around and low and behold there was a few bear tracks on sand bar at mcintosh! Beleive me if you want i dont care. But I know what a bear track looks like! LOL!


----------

